# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Mod rewrite për Apache

## hdmi

pershendetje

kush mundet me ndihmu se si te shkruaj kodin per

-Mod rewrite apacher ose
-url rewriting 

dmth adresen p.sh  www.localhost.com/username/profile.php?user-eli

ta bej www.localhost/eli

----------


## kollodoku

per php shiko te shembullin ktu
http://www.webmasterpoint.org/php/tu...i-desidera.asp

----------

